# Super Cheese



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright this is super duper cheesy...in more ways than one...but here you go

Mira a.k.a. Princess Cheeseface finished up her AXJ (AKC agility Excellent Jumpers title) recently so she's in Excellent B now and we will be starting our MACH journey at our next trial (which is most likely going to be in March...we don't get to trial very often here compared to some other areas of the country). 

So anyway, Mira's journey in ribbons from last summer til now, cheesified for your entertainment.










Top row L -> R: Novice Jumpers, Open Jumpers, Excellent Jumpers
Bottom row L ->R: Novice Standard, Open Standard, Excellent Standard

Class sizes 5-15 dogs, usually around 10


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I really really like that picture! It's fantastic!

Congrats !!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

This fills me with so much glee. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Huge congratulations! Great picture!

Best Wishes on your MACH journey!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

What a fantastic picture! Congrats on your successes thus far!!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

This is pretty spectacular and Mira is just... she is just . . . SO beautiful.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

That is awesome! Love the pic, one deserving a frame for sure.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome, congratulations!!!! Great accomplishment for less than a year of trialing! You'll have that MACH in no time.

Cheese or not I love the photo  Is she trying to copy Web's ears?? lol


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Wine is a good accompaniment to cheese.

Pop a bottle. Celebrate. Do a little dance. :whoo: LOL



Seriously though ... nice goin' ! ... and nice pic, too !


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, everyone  

And petpeeve - I like that idea 



Sibe said:


> You'll have that MACH in no time.


LOL well we'll see about that. I'm very very excited for the journey in any case  Definitely not underestimating the challenges involved, though!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

aww, that's a great picture...

*he he he* I was thinking there was some cheese related competition in here... which would be PERFECT for Zoey!


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous dog :3 Awesome picture too! Congrats on the title 

~IJMB


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the picture! I'm with luv2byte, that needs to be on a wall. Not cheesy at all!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha thanks guys


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations! She turned out to be a nice looking dog  Can't wait to see her get her MACH!


----------



## Miki the aussie owner (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats! I have been told that getting a MACH is fun! I can't wait to start aglity with my dog, i have been waiting for soooo long! and now i got a dog i can do it with! I always love the pictures like yours, showing off all the ribbons.  Wait a little while, and i will have a pic like that posted.  

The fun about performance events- you have a higher chance of getting a fancy ribbon, in conformation you rarly get a fancy ribbon just for BOB. they save them for groups, and BIS.


----------



## CrazyBootLady (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats! What a wonderful picture! I wish I had thought of that for me and my horse before we retired him!


----------

